
How adblocking matures from no ads to safe ads - kawera
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/doc/2015/10/22/how-adblocking-matures-from-noads-to-safeads/
======
liotier
The maturity of adblocking is no ads. Are advertisers so convinced of their
own propaganda that they really believe that users find any ad acceptable ?
any hijacking of attention, any encroachment on display real estate, any
consumption of computing resources for any use but the user's intended use is
user-hostile and will elicit user response in the form of blocking. The user
will take control of his environment - the rest of the debate is moot.

~~~
bcg1
Quit complaining, they're just trying to provide you with a more personalized
browsing experience! This is what people want, studies have shown that 52.97%
of people would rather be tracked and have more targeted ads than just random
ones. Its not just a benefit for advertisers, its a benefit for us all.

Besides, if online advertising gets scaled back, how will Silicon Valley
justify all the forward earnings that are built into the projections on which
IPO valuations are based?

Learn to love it, it is for your own good, really.

~~~
arpa
I think you forgot this:

    
    
      <sarcasm> </sarcasm>

------
anonyfox
"matures"? Fuck it. While I do accept google adsense like ads, plain text,
when they don't do _any_ tracking or expensive JS, everything else just should
die in a fire.

"acceptable ads" isn't even a joke, it's outright a mafia-business. And by the
way, "acceptable" only means "the advertisers pay to pass", not "this ad is
good, interesting and relevant".

------
fwn
I think "maturing" is the wrong term even if abps acceptable ads program is
seen as something good.

(Ad-/content-)"Blocking" is not a flexible term. Maturing sounds to me like
adding more granular tools and options. (For example the stuff you can see in
ublock origin) Being leaky over time is something I would name something like
rotting.

Adblock is rotting from no ads to save ads.

------
nugget
I'm surprised someone of Doc Searls' influence would give ABP's acceptable ads
policies any credence whatsoever given how blatantly extortionist they are.

------
rffn
Adblocking does not mature to safe ads. It corrupts.

